# Kubota



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone have a Kubota. They are a all purpose vehicle and they work great. They only reach 30mph.(which I could care less what the speed is) and they have four wheel drive(which is really what I care about.) I take it with me when I go fishing at my other pond and we fill it up with wood all the time. It is a great all purpose vehicle. Great mileage for deisel. Only fill it up 2-4 times a year. Just curious what you guys think of them?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

PM "thistubes4u"...he works for the state trout hatchery in castalia and they just got one in....I was talking to him about theres yesterday and he is in absolute love with it....seems to be a good "work horse" style utility. Hope this helps


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

They are a great peace of machine.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They're very nice machines. That being said, the same features can be found on other brand UTVs for much less money. The 500 had some bugs the first year, from what I understand. Hopefully they got them worked out. I still would like to consider one when I'm ready for another UTV, but they have to be more competitive in price.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

A buddy of mine loved his old kubota so much that he bought a new one.He does a lot of wood cutting and hauling.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

saugmon said:


> A buddy of mine loved his old kubota so much that he bought a new one.He does a lot of wood cutting and hauling.


 
We use ours for everything. When we cut Cattails out of the ponds we use it to haul them. Use it to haul wood. Boulders. And in the winter. We go tubing on the fields. Good times. They are a good machine


----------



## Fishinmagician (Jun 1, 2004)

They are awesome machines. I sell them at Akron Tractor. Built very well and meant to get some serious work done. I had to post because I saw that there are "others with the same features for less money". No one else offers a machine that has a variable hydrostatic transmission. Most run on a belt style transmission similar to a snow mobile. If speed is not an issue, the RTV is a solid buy. Congrats to you Rod Hawg. I'm sure you bought at Coia's. There good people also.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks. Its a great machine and it halls all of the fish I catch from the ponds to the house just fine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishinmagician said:


> They are awesome machines. I sell them at Akron Tractor. Built very well and meant to get some serious work done. I had to post because I saw that there are "others with the same features for less money". No one else offers a machine that has a variable hydrostatic transmission. Most run on a belt style transmission similar to a snow mobile. If speed is not an issue, the RTV is a solid buy. Congrats to you Rod Hawg. I'm sure you bought at Coia's. There good people also.


Poor wording on my part. I should have said there are other vehicles that the same purpose and perform the same tasks. The variable hydrostatic transmission simply isnt worth thousands of dollars, to me. Not a knock against the machine as far as quality or function, just price as compared to other UTVs. I realize there are other UTVs out there in the same price range, but those companies also offer less expensive models. Kubota doesnt.


----------



## Fishinmagician (Jun 1, 2004)

So DOES Kubota. You just won't get diesel. You will get same transmission.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe I need to look closer. My needs are somewhat less than other folks since I already have one UTV and a full size tractor, and I would actually *prefer* gas. For some reason I thought they were very limited in what they offer. Maybe they do have something I could consider when the time comes.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

We only fill ours up about 2-3times a year. Its deisel. I've driven Polaris Rangers in Alaska through the mountains. They are a very tough machine. They go considerbly faster but our Kubota has a little more power to it. At least. Thats my thoughts on it.


----------

